# Rode a Harley...



## Jarlaxle

Well, finally did it last Saturday: I rode a Harley. Dealer had an open house, wife was curious, so we went. She wanted to try one, the dealer invited me to ride one. I wound up on a Sportster, largely by default...most of the other people wanted to ride the big touring bikes. Well, worth a try, I suppose. It was a black 2013 with 3300 miles, and I put about 25 miles on it...it's a standard (1200 Custom, I think) model with the regular height seat, black cast wheels...had a solo seat with backrest (the "Signature" seat), a windshield, soft saddlebags, aftermarket foam grips, and Screaming Eagle slip-ons. Impressions follow...

First, the single most notable feature: the noise. The racket the pipes made was absolutely obnoxious, right from idle. It was far and away the loudest of the dozen or so bikes (one 883 Super Low and ~10 big twins), most of which had aftermarket pipes. (Even the others seemed surprised how loud it was at idle, one suggesting that whoever put the pipes on it punched out the baffles.)

Handling was better than I expected, though I didn't push an unfamiliar bike much. Ride wasn't anything impressive. One odd thing: a bump the front swallowed often sent a jolt through the back. (Rear travel is WAY too short.) Might have been the tires on this particular bike, but it seemed to like to follow grooves.

Brakes were...not bad. I was never in danger of doing a "stoppie", but also never felt any urge to pull a Fred Flintstone. (I do not recall if it had ABS.) I'm still not happy with a single front rotor (especially on a 550+lb bike), but it seemed adequate for the weight.

Power I'm honestly not sure about. Around-town was fine, but I didn't go much past 1/3 throttle, because that was about where the racket went from obnoxious to intolerable. (I honestly felt bad for anyone behind me.) Engine shook like it had Parkinson's, though it wasn't bad through the bars.

Controls were lousy. Mostly: forward controls. Don't understand the appeal, don't like them at all! (The only mid-control bike available had ape hangers.) Also, the forward controls had my knee and the air cleaner trying to occupy the same real estate pretty much the whole ride. Bars were OK, though I wished for a small (~2") pullback. Wind protection was pretty good, though I suspect weather protection in rain would be nil below the waist.

Heat from the engine was very noticeable; anytime I stopped, I was bathed in it. Not a problem when moving, but would be brutal in traffic!


----------



## gipper

...but they look so damn cool.  Never owned one.  Owned several Japanese bikes and one Italian.  None looked as good as the Harley or had it's mystic.


----------



## BULLDOG

Harleys are good, but you pay for the name as much as you pay for the bike. Your pipes might have been too much, but most cars aren't going to see a bike even if they look right at you, so I figure it couldn't they hurt if they hear you. I guarantee you that no Harley rider could enjoy their bike more than I enjoy my rice burner. Mine cost a lot less, and I can ride it to the rallies instead of having to haul it on a trailer.  If I ever get a Harley, I'll probably change my mind about all that though.


----------



## Jarlaxle

The pipes were way past loud...they were OBNOXIOUS.  Honestly, the sound level bordered on pain.


----------



## Iceweasel

I rode a new Sportster in '74 or '75. I had a 350 Honda at the time. It was exciting. It was a short ride though and it rattled like a paint mixer. I've ridden a full dresser too, it was very comfortable, too slow for me though. 

Most HD guys consider the Sportster a girl's bike these days and I don't see the point if you can get a big boy. It looks pretty well cramped to me. They are big, heavy and slow so they are just for cruising along. Hopefully not blocking the road and holding up traffic.

I don't buy the loud pipes saves lives bullshit. You can't tell what direction it's coming from. I seriously dislike the loud HDs and almost all of them are around here. It's an attention getting macho thing, which basically sums up the purpose of the brand.


----------



## DGS49

In 2003, they started mounting the Sportster engines with rubber grommets so that the vibration would be tolerable.  The idea of actually reducing the vibration (as the Japanese have done) doesn't seem to be in the cards for H.D.

The riding position is intended to be very comfortable (feet in front of the butt rather than underneath), but that means that the rear suspension is the only protection you have against a  back injury.  (Hard-tails are insane - as are their riders).  If the rear suspension is weak - as on a Sportie - it is a concern for anything more than around-town riding.  Most Harley riders who give up riding do so because of repeated jarring of their spine.

There are a couple reasons for riding a Harley.  They sound better than anything else, and their mid-range torque is superior to other engine designs.  Specifically, if you are cruising at 40 or 50 mph and want to pass someone, all you have to do is crank the throttle; you don't have to downshift.  If the one you rode was too loud that's unfortunate, but there are quieter pipes that sound great - compared to anything else.

I rent Harley's when I'm on vacation and I can see that they are nice bikes, even if they are underpowered and technologically obsolete.  I will say this: when I stop for gas with an Ultra, strangers come up to me to talk about the bike.  It happens all the time.  It has NEVER happened to me with my Goldwing, Kawasaki, or other bike.  Just sayin'.


----------



## BULLDOG

Iceweasel said:


> I rode a new Sportster in '74 or '75. I had a 350 Honda at the time. It was exciting. It was a short ride though and it rattled like a paint mixer. I've ridden a full dresser too, it was very comfortable, too slow for me though.
> 
> Most HD guys consider the Sportster a girl's bike these days and I don't see the point if you can get a big boy. It looks pretty well cramped to me. They are big, heavy and slow so they are just for cruising along. Hopefully not blocking the road and holding up traffic.
> 
> I don't buy the loud pipes saves lives bullshit. You can't tell what direction it's coming from. I seriously dislike the loud HDs and almost all of them are around here. It's an attention getting macho thing, which basically sums up the purpose of the brand.





I already had 2 wrecks where people looked at me and then pulled out in front of me. If I could have fireworks shooting off and a siren I would.


----------



## TNHarley

Harleys are the most dependable IMO. Those v-twins are fuckin amazing. If you take care of them, they will go 100K easy.
The sportsters are their smaller framed bike. They are ok, but lack in just about every area, but they were made too.
I have vance and hines short stacks on my wide glide. It is loud as fuck. It will hit a lick like a 900 HP chevelle. I think it might have a cam in it as well though. I tried putting my baffles on it just made it sound like shit. Maybe the baffles are still on it? Obviously this is going by my experience only.
Unless you are smaller framed guy, or a normal built female, the sportster isn't for you.


----------



## Iceweasel

BULLDOG said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I rode a new Sportster in '74 or '75. I had a 350 Honda at the time. It was exciting. It was a short ride though and it rattled like a paint mixer. I've ridden a full dresser too, it was very comfortable, too slow for me though.
> 
> Most HD guys consider the Sportster a girl's bike these days and I don't see the point if you can get a big boy. It looks pretty well cramped to me. They are big, heavy and slow so they are just for cruising along. Hopefully not blocking the road and holding up traffic.
> 
> I don't buy the loud pipes saves lives bullshit. You can't tell what direction it's coming from. I seriously dislike the loud HDs and almost all of them are around here. It's an attention getting macho thing, which basically sums up the purpose of the brand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already had 2 wrecks where people looked at me and then pulled out in front of me. If I could have fireworks shooting off and a siren I would.
Click to expand...

Yep, I know. Been riding for 44 years. I don't trust them and slow down around cars, I assume they can't see me and I cover my brakes.


----------



## Iceweasel

TNHarley said:


> Harleys are the most dependable IMO. Those v-twins are fuckin amazing. If you take care of them, they will go 100K easy.
> The sportsters are their smaller framed bike. They are ok, but lack in just about every area, but they were made too.
> I have vance and hines short stacks on my wide glide. It is loud as fuck. It will hit a lick like a 900 HP chevelle. I think it might have a cam in it as well though. I tried putting my baffles on it just made it sound like shit. Maybe the baffles are still on it? Obviously this is going by my experience only.
> Unless you are smaller framed guy, or a normal built female, the sportster isn't for you.


My beemer has 170,000 so far....


----------



## TNHarley

Iceweasel said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Harleys are the most dependable IMO. Those v-twins are fuckin amazing. If you take care of them, they will go 100K easy.
> The sportsters are their smaller framed bike. They are ok, but lack in just about every area, but they were made too.
> I have vance and hines short stacks on my wide glide. It is loud as fuck. It will hit a lick like a 900 HP chevelle. I think it might have a cam in it as well though. I tried putting my baffles on it just made it sound like shit. Maybe the baffles are still on it? Obviously this is going by my experience only.
> Unless you are smaller framed guy, or a normal built female, the sportster isn't for you.
> 
> 
> 
> My beemer has 170,000 so far....
Click to expand...

That's a lot of miles man. Hell yeah! Ride the shit out of it!


----------



## TNHarley

Everyone else is your biggest danger on a bike. Stay defensive, for sure.


----------



## Jarlaxle

DGS49 said:


> In 2003, they started mounting the Sportster engines with rubber grommets so that the vibration would be tolerable.  The idea of actually reducing the vibration (as the Japanese have done) doesn't seem to be in the cards for H.D.



They couldn't, not without losing the distinctive sound.



> The riding position is intended to be very comfortable (feet in front of the butt rather than underneath), but that means that the rear suspension is the only protection you have against a  back injury.  (Hard-tails are insane - as are their riders).  If the rear suspension is weak - as on a Sportie - it is a concern for anything more than around-town riding.  Most Harley riders who give up riding do so because of repeated jarring of their spine.



They kept lowering the Sportster by shortening the rear shocks...with predictable results.  The new Roadster actually has decent travel, and swapping any other Sporty to the 13.5" Ironhead shocks will also give decent travel.



> There are a couple reasons for riding a Harley.  They sound better than anything else, and their mid-range torque is superior to other engine designs.  Specifically, if you are cruising at 40 or 50 mph and want to pass someone, all you have to do is crank the throttle; you don't have to downshift.  If the one you rode was too loud that's unfortunate, but there are quieter pipes that sound great - compared to anything else.



Honestly...i am at the point now where I would fully support legally requiring unaltered factory exhaust on all motorcycles, no exceptions, and any bike with altered exhaust being immediately seized and destroyed.



> I rent Harley's when I'm on vacation and I can see that they are nice bikes, even if they are underpowered and technologically obsolete.  I will say this: when I stop for gas with an Ultra, strangers come up to me to talk about the bike.  It happens all the time.  It has NEVER happened to me with my Goldwing, Kawasaki, or other bike.  Just sayin'.



My wife rode a big Road King and despised it. She thought it was an ungainly, overweight, top-heavy pig with bad handling, a lousy gearbox, and (in her words) "scary" brakes.


----------



## Iceweasel

TNHarley said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Harleys are the most dependable IMO. Those v-twins are fuckin amazing. If you take care of them, they will go 100K easy.
> The sportsters are their smaller framed bike. They are ok, but lack in just about every area, but they were made too.
> I have vance and hines short stacks on my wide glide. It is loud as fuck. It will hit a lick like a 900 HP chevelle. I think it might have a cam in it as well though. I tried putting my baffles on it just made it sound like shit. Maybe the baffles are still on it? Obviously this is going by my experience only.
> Unless you are smaller framed guy, or a normal built female, the sportster isn't for you.
> 
> 
> 
> My beemer has 170,000 so far....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a lot of miles man. Hell yeah! Ride the shit out of it!
Click to expand...

The old girl is still going strong. The old airheads were known for that, I had a valve job, well two, one was done wrong, put rings in her once and the pistons and cylinders are untouched, as is the bottom end. Tranny never has been opened up either. 

Probably just jinxed myself.


----------



## Jarlaxle

TNHarley said:


> Harleys are the most dependable IMO. Those v-twins are fuckin amazing. If you take care of them, they will go 100K easy.



Actually, the Twin Cam bikes have a laundry list of problems, including but not limited to cam chain tensioners, primary chain tensioners, gearbox problems, and flywheels moving on the crank.



> The sportsters are their smaller framed bike. They are ok, but lack in just about every area, but they were made too.



Pablum.  The Evolution engine is vastly superior...the best thing about the Sporty is the 350+lbs of lard it ISN'T carrying!


----------



## TNHarley

Jarlaxle said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Harleys are the most dependable IMO. Those v-twins are fuckin amazing. If you take care of them, they will go 100K easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the Twin Cam bikes have a laundry list of problems, including but not limited to cam chain tensioners, primary chain tensioners, gearbox problems, and flywheels moving on the crank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sportsters are their smaller framed bike. They are ok, but lack in just about every area, but they were made too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pablum.  The Evolution engine is vastly superior...the best thing about the Sporty is the 350+lbs of lard it ISN'T carrying!
Click to expand...

 I have a lot fo Harley friends and I have never heard of that.
It is lighter, but my wideglide is pretty light too. A tad heavier than mny street bike, but light nonetheless.
Again, my opinion is just from personal experience. That always differs lol. I have driven 2 sportsters and I am 6'1 and about 210 (typically anyways. I have gained a few pounds since getting married lol). That's why I said that..


----------



## Jarlaxle

Wait...you call a 680+lb bike LIGHT?  Compared to what...a Boss Hoss?!

The Twin Cam is a dreadful design with all sorts of problems.


----------



## there4eyeM

Noise pollution is a huge problem. In a beautiful national park, you hear Harleys for miles around. They should be banned since riders have no consideration.


----------



## Iceweasel

As far as midrange and not downshifting, that's the hallmark of most or all twin cylinder machines. My Ducati has torque down low, the beemer does too, just lot as much. The Duc is a V-twin too, a L-twin specifically.

Someone posted this on a Ducati forum years ago, no hate mail please!

"I raced a Harley today and after some really hard riding I managed to PASS the guy. I was riding on one of those really, really twisting sections of canyon road with no straight sections to speak of and where most of the curves have warning signs that say "15 MPH".

I knew if I was going to pass one of those monsters with those big-cubic-inch motors, it would have to be a place like this where handling and rider skill are more important than horsepower alone.

I saw the guy up ahead as I exited one of the turns and knew I could catch him, but it wouldn't be easy. I concentrated on my braking and cornering. three corners later, I was on his fender. Catching him was one thing; passing him would prove to be another.

Two corners later, I pulled up next to him as we sailed down the mountain. I think he was shocked to see me next to him, as I nearly got by him before he could recover. Next corner, same thing. I'd manage to pull up next to him as we started to enter the corners but when we came out he'd get on the throttle and outpower me. His horsepower was almost too much to overcome, but this only made me more determined than ever.

My only hope was to outbrake him. I held off squeezing the lever until the last instant. I kept my nerve while he lost his. In an instant I was by him. Corner after corner, I could hear the roar of his engine as he struggled to keep up. Three more miles to go before the road straightens out and he would pass me for good.

But now I was in the lead and he would no longer hold me back. I stretched out my lead and by the time we reached the bottom of the canyon, he was more than a full corner behind. I could no longer see him in my rear-view mirror.

Once the road did straighten out, it seemed like it took miles before he passed me, but it was probably just a few hundred yards. I was no match for that kind of horsepower, but it was done. In the tightest section of road, where bravery and skill count for more than horsepower and deep pockets, I had passed him. though it was not easy, I had won the race to the bottom of the canyon and I had preserved the proud tradition of another of America's best bikes.

I will always remember that moment. I don't think I've ever pedaled so hard in my life. And some of the credit must go to Schwinn, as well. They really make a great bicycle..."


----------



## DGS49

Harley's are the most dependable?  Are you shitting me?  A Goldwing with a hundred thousand miles on it is just getting broken in.

There is a reason why few motor-vehicle companies are making air-cooled engines any more.  They are inherently inferior to water-cooled.  Not to mention the phenomenon of having an overheating oven between your legs when you stop at a stoplight in the summer.  At least BMW has the good sense to have the cylinders hanging out in the airstream.


----------



## Iceweasel

DGS49 said:


> At least BMW has the good sense to have the cylinders hanging out in the airstream.


That's true and it does work. I bought mine in Fresno, and had no problems, even in traffic, without an oil cooler.

But there was only so much they could get out of the powerplant so they are cooled now. Harleys are fun bikes though, I'd have one if I was rich and had a stable.


----------



## DGS49

The only Harley worth owning is a V-rod, appropriately accessorized.  But they must be very uncomfortable to ride.  The used ones you see (at least around here) have ridiculously low mileage - which to me says that their owners don't enjoy riding them.


----------



## Jarlaxle

The service cost on a Vrod is very high.


----------



## Camp

DGS49 said:


> Harley's are the most dependable?  Are you shitting me?  A Goldwing with a hundred thousand miles on it is just getting broken in.
> 
> There is a reason why few motor-vehicle companies are making air-cooled engines any more.  They are inherently inferior to water-cooled.  Not to mention the phenomenon of having an overheating oven between your legs when you stop at a stoplight in the summer.  At least BMW has the good sense to have the cylinders hanging out in the airstream.


HD seems to be entering the water cooled market and now offer 750 and 500 water-cooled models.

harley-davidson.com/en_US/Motorcycles/street-750.html


----------



## Sunni Man

Been riding H-D for 40+ years.     .....    

Not the best handling, Not the best breaking. Not the most reliable. Not the the fastest. Not the most comfortable or ergonomic.

But the coolness factor is off the charts.......


----------



## DGS49

So I have a question for the Harley people.

What's with the re-birth of "ape-hangers"?  They are ridiculous, always were ridiculous, and make the rider look like a fool.  Why are they coming back?  Did some reality TV person start using them?


----------



## Jarlaxle

Most of the high-dollar choppers built lately have apes.


----------



## Sunni Man

Besides looking stupid as hell.

Ape-hangers aren't comfortable and are somewhat unsafe.    ......


----------



## Camp

Sunni Man said:


> Besides looking stupid as hell.
> 
> Ape-hangers aren't comfortable and are somewhat unsafe.    ......


I disagree. Eat your heart out,  I just did about 120 miles on a custom 1200 sporty hardtail with apes. Mostly soybean, potato, corn farmlands with straight roads, but some traffic land at the start and finish. Maybe 40 miles through curves in the forest sections. Six customs in the group. I sure am lucky. My neighbor is a custom builder. Does it for a living. When I mentioned apes he offered a loaner and an invite to a little run. Might pay for it tomorrow with some soreness, but it was worth it. I had no issues with my ride.


----------



## Jarlaxle

120 miles is long?  Seriously?  That's not a day's ride...that's what I call a "lunch run".


----------



## Camp

Jarlaxle said:


> 120 miles is long?  Seriously?  That's not a day's ride...that's what I call a "lunch run".


Agree, with two stops we were out for about four hours. Short run, but hey, I haven't run with apes for 35 years and the same with a hardtail sporty. It was a treat for me. I am half way through my sixth decade.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Why would anyone ruin a new motorcycle by removing the rear suspension?


----------



## Camp

Jarlaxle said:


> Why would anyone ruin a new motorcycle by removing the rear suspension?


It was a '83 frame with a rebuilt bored and stroked '06 1205 16" extended Springer.
Purple metal flake tin, black frame, lots of chrome.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Excuse me, I think I will throw up now.


----------



## Camp

Jarlaxle said:


> Excuse me, I think I will throw up now.


My regular ride since '91 has been a EVO 2 on a '66 CHP frame with original CHPS Pearl White tin and black frame, RP front end, floor boards, saddle seat, buckhorn bars, stripped of rear crash bars, front bars retained, vintage leather bags.


----------



## Jarlaxle

How the hell can you even RIDE with buckhorns?


----------



## Camp

Jarlaxle said:


> How the hell can you even RIDE with buckhorns?


I love those bars. Been using them since the '70's.

youtube.com/watch?v=GNST66Rpwx8


----------



## Jarlaxle

They should not be permitted on public roads.


----------



## pwjohn

The op clearly went in to this nursing one hell of a preconceived notion with  his little project here although I have to admit, I have no dog in this race.


----------



## pwjohn

DGS49 said:


> The only Harley worth owning is a V-rod, appropriately accessorized.  But they must be very uncomfortable to ride.  The used ones you see (at least around here) have ridiculously low mileage - which to me says that their owners don't enjoy riding them.



Your crap recommendation is noted. If the owners don't want to ride them, what's the point in buying one?


----------



## pwjohn

Sunni Man said:


> Been riding H-D for 40+ years.     .....
> 
> Not the best handling, Not the best breaking. Not the most reliable. Not the the fastest. Not the most comfortable or ergonomic.
> 
> But the coolness factor is off the charts.......



I bought a new sportster back in 1972, kept it for 5 years & clocked 48 thousand miles on it during that time. 

My only repairs were 2 batteries and a minor repair to the charging system. I considered chains,  tires, sprockets, oil & filters maintenance issues


----------



## DGS49

I realize that the Hard Core of H-D owners don't consider a V-Rod to be a "real" Harley, but I have one question about that particular beast.  Or maybe it's an observation:

When I see used V-Rods for sale, they always seem to have painfully-low mileage.  It seems that people buy them but don't ride them.

Is this because they are uncomfortable?  If that's it, I would think that Mustang of somebody would have a satisfactory replacement.

Why don't people actually ride their V-Rods?


----------



## Jarlaxle

Fwiw, I recall they need about $3k of service at 10,000 miles.


----------



## pwjohn

pwjohn said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been riding H-D for 40+ years.     .....
> 
> Not the best handling, Not the best breaking. Not the most reliable. Not the the fastest. Not the most comfortable or ergonomic.
> 
> But the coolness factor is off the charts.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a new sportster back in 1972, kept it for 5 years & clocked 48 thousand miles on it during that time.
> 
> My only repairs were 2 batteries and a minor repair to the charging system. I considered chains,  tires, sprockets, oil & filters maintenance issues
Click to expand...


Well I thought of a few more things I had to replace, besides the things already mentioned during the five years I rode my 1972 Sportster.

A handful of spokes that got bent from when I dropped my bike while doing donuts on a paved parking lot.  Along with a clutch lever,  clutch cable, new pull back bars,  kick  start pedal, a new tear drop gas tank.


----------



## pwjohn

I think that people who experienced serious reliability issues with their Harley's back in the day were those that let em rot for months & months between rides. I used my sportster for a daily driver, mostly to work & back and had very few problems with mine. I kept up with regularly scheduled maintanence of course


----------



## Jarlaxle

Harleys have serious reliability problems NOW, due to the Twin Cam engine's many serious design flaws.


----------



## yiostheoy

Jarlaxle said:


> Well, finally did it last Saturday: I rode a Harley. Dealer had an open house, wife was curious, so we went. She wanted to try one, the dealer invited me to ride one. I wound up on a Sportster, largely by default...most of the other people wanted to ride the big touring bikes. Well, worth a try, I suppose. It was a black 2013 with 3300 miles, and I put about 25 miles on it...it's a standard (1200 Custom, I think) model with the regular height seat, black cast wheels...had a solo seat with backrest (the "Signature" seat), a windshield, soft saddlebags, aftermarket foam grips, and Screaming Eagle slip-ons. Impressions follow...
> 
> First, the single most notable feature: the noise. The racket the pipes made was absolutely obnoxious, right from idle. It was far and away the loudest of the dozen or so bikes (one 883 Super Low and ~10 big twins), most of which had aftermarket pipes. (Even the others seemed surprised how loud it was at idle, one suggesting that whoever put the pipes on it punched out the baffles.)
> 
> Handling was better than I expected, though I didn't push an unfamiliar bike much. Ride wasn't anything impressive. One odd thing: a bump the front swallowed often sent a jolt through the back. (Rear travel is WAY too short.) Might have been the tires on this particular bike, but it seemed to like to follow grooves.
> 
> Brakes were...not bad. I was never in danger of doing a "stoppie", but also never felt any urge to pull a Fred Flintstone. (I do not recall if it had ABS.) I'm still not happy with a single front rotor (especially on a 550+lb bike), but it seemed adequate for the weight.
> 
> Power I'm honestly not sure about. Around-town was fine, but I didn't go much past 1/3 throttle, because that was about where the racket went from obnoxious to intolerable. (I honestly felt bad for anyone behind me.) Engine shook like it had Parkinson's, though it wasn't bad through the bars.
> 
> Controls were lousy. Mostly: forward controls. Don't understand the appeal, don't like them at all! (The only mid-control bike available had ape hangers.) Also, the forward controls had my knee and the air cleaner trying to occupy the same real estate pretty much the whole ride. Bars were OK, though I wished for a small (~2") pullback. Wind protection was pretty good, though I suspect weather protection in rain would be nil below the waist.
> 
> Heat from the engine was very noticeable; anytime I stopped, I was bathed in it. Not a problem when moving, but would be brutal in traffic!


Did your testicles, scrotum, and penis go numb from the vibration?

How about your hearing?  Did you lose that from the muffler noise?

You can get carpul tunnel from the shaking handlebars too.

Riding a Harley is not something I would consider a memorable event.  I would think it would be something to be avoided and if unavoidable then quickly forgotten.

I remember the thrill of riding my Honda 750 4-K superbike 150 mph on the open desert highway back in the 1970's when this was the first superbike in the world.

Anyone trying that on a Harley would end up bludgeoned to death by the vibration.


----------



## yiostheoy

Jarlaxle said:


> Harleys have serious reliability problems NOW, due to the Twin Cam engine's many serious design flaws.


I heard that BMW's are crappy too same as Harleys.


----------



## yiostheoy

pwjohn said:


> I think that people who experienced serious reliability issues with their Harley's back in the day were those that let em rot for months & months between rides. I used my sportster for a daily driver, mostly to work & back and had very few problems with mine. I kept up with regularly scheduled maintanence of course


How are your testicles, scrotum, and balls then?  That constant vibration has got to hurt.

I am guessing that you are numb down there fore at least half an hour after you get off the bike.

Plus eardrums.  Plus wrists.


----------



## yiostheoy

Jarlaxle said:


> The pipes were way past loud...they were OBNOXIOUS.  Honestly, the sound level bordered on pain.


Exactly.

I don't think anyone makes "real" mufflers for Harleys.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

97% of Harleys are still on the road....the other 3% made it home.


----------



## Jarlaxle

yiostheoy said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Harleys have serious reliability problems NOW, due to the Twin Cam engine's many serious design flaws.
> 
> 
> 
> I heard that BMW's are crappy too same as Harleys.
Click to expand...

BMWs have final drive problems.


----------



## Jarlaxle

yiostheoy said:


> pwjohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that people who experienced serious reliability issues with their Harley's back in the day were those that let em rot for months & months between rides. I used my sportster for a daily driver, mostly to work & back and had very few problems with mine. I kept up with regularly scheduled maintanence of course
> 
> 
> 
> How are your testicles, scrotum, and balls then?  That constant vibration has got to hurt.
> 
> I am guessing that you are numb down there fore at least half an hour after you get off the bike.
> 
> Plus eardrums.  Plus wrists.
Click to expand...

On the later Sportsters, the vibration actually felt by the rider is minimal.


----------



## Jarlaxle

yiostheoy said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The pipes were way past loud...they were OBNOXIOUS.  Honestly, the sound level bordered on pain.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> I don't think anyone makes "real" mufflers for Harleys.
Click to expand...


These had the baffles punched out.  Stock pipes are not at all loud.


----------



## Darkwind

I rode a harley once.  







She never really recovered......


----------



## pwjohn

yiostheoy said:


> pwjohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that people who experienced serious reliability issues with their Harley's back in the day were those that let em rot for months & months between rides. I used my sportster for a daily driver, mostly to work & back and had very few problems with mine. I kept up with regularly scheduled maintanence of course
> 
> 
> 
> How are your testicles, scrotum, and balls then?  That constant vibration has got to hurt.
> 
> I am guessing that you are numb down there fore at least half an hour after you get off the bike.
> 
> Plus eardrums.  Plus wrists.
Click to expand...


I experienced no vibrations on my Harley. Just a little shake is all. The rest of me was fine after riding to work, or back. About a hundred miles out or so was my longest ride.


----------



## Jarlaxle

pwjohn said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pwjohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that people who experienced serious reliability issues with their Harley's back in the day were those that let em rot for months & months between rides. I used my sportster for a daily driver, mostly to work & back and had very few problems with mine. I kept up with regularly scheduled maintanence of course
> 
> 
> 
> How are your testicles, scrotum, and balls then?  That constant vibration has got to hurt.
> 
> I am guessing that you are numb down there fore at least half an hour after you get off the bike.
> 
> Plus eardrums.  Plus wrists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I experienced no vibrations on my Harley. Just a little shake is all. The rest of me was fine after riding to work, or back. About a hundred miles out or so was my longest ride.
Click to expand...


100 miles?!  That's not a long ride...that's a barbecue run!

If you cannot balance a quarter on the engine while it runs, it is not smooth enough.


----------



## pwjohn

Jarlaxle said:


> pwjohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pwjohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that people who experienced serious reliability issues with their Harley's back in the day were those that let em rot for months & months between rides. I used my sportster for a daily driver, mostly to work & back and had very few problems with mine. I kept up with regularly scheduled maintanence of course
> 
> 
> 
> How are your testicles, scrotum, and balls then?  That constant vibration has got to hurt.
> 
> I am guessing that you are numb down there fore at least half an hour after you get off the bike.
> 
> Plus eardrums.  Plus wrists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I experienced no vibrations on my Harley. Just a little shake is all. The rest of me was fine after riding to work, or back. About a hundred miles out or so was my longest ride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 100 miles?!  That's not a long ride...that's a barbecue run!
> 
> If you cannot balance a quarter on the engine while it runs, it is not smooth enough.
Click to expand...


Hey, a teardrop tank will get ya 75 miles on a good day. And If you wanna flip quarters, my old xlch was made for the job


----------



## Jarlaxle

Which is why peanut tanks suck rocks.  Need at least 4 gallons.


----------



## Ringel05

HereWeGoAgain said:


> 97% of Harleys are still on the road....the other 3% made it home.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Jarlaxle said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Harleys have serious reliability problems NOW, due to the Twin Cam engine's many serious design flaws.
> 
> 
> 
> I heard that BMW's are crappy too same as Harleys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BMWs have final drive problems.
Click to expand...


  Agree,they still havent figured out the shaft drive.
I'm partial to the belt drive as long as it's not on a crotch rocket.


----------



## TNHarley

I put my Yamaha yzf600r up for sale. Dude came by to look at it and I thought I was going to have to hide the wide glide.
JS


----------



## yiostheoy

TNHarley said:


> I put my Yamaha yzf600r up for sale. Dude came by to look at it and I thought I was going to have to hide the wide glide.
> JS


The kind of person who wants a Yama-jama is totally different from the kind that wants a Harley.

You should be able to show him both and say that the ride on the Yama is good but now you want to look like Billy Bad Ass and shake up your bones and balls all day long instead.

If you are not biker bar hopping then a Harley is no good at all.

So if you are hooked on biker babe pussy then a Harley is your only hope of snagging some of those skanks.  Make sure you wear 3 condoms at once though -- two over your dick in case one breaks -- skanks are hard riders -- and one over your balls too to protect them from the genital warts as well.


----------



## yiostheoy

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Harleys have serious reliability problems NOW, due to the Twin Cam engine's many serious design flaws.
> 
> 
> 
> I heard that BMW's are crappy too same as Harleys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BMWs have final drive problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agree,they still havent figured out the shaft drive.
> I'm partial to the belt drive as long as it's not on a crotch rocket.
Click to expand...

I'm partial to a shaft drive.

You can't do wheelies with it because it may break the shaft, but the ride is smoother and the shaft is more reliable and maintenance free.

You should not try wheelies with a belt drive either because those are easy to break too.

If you want wheelies you need a crotch rocket with a chain on it.


----------



## TNHarley

Your imagination is unreal lol


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

yiostheoy said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Harleys have serious reliability problems NOW, due to the Twin Cam engine's many serious design flaws.
> 
> 
> 
> I heard that BMW's are crappy too same as Harleys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BMWs have final drive problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agree,they still havent figured out the shaft drive.
> I'm partial to the belt drive as long as it's not on a crotch rocket.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm partial to a shaft drive.
> 
> You can't do wheelies with it because it may break the shaft, but the ride is smoother and the shaft is more reliable and maintenance free.
> 
> You should not try wheelies with a belt drive either because those are easy to break too.
> 
> If you want wheelies you need a crotch rocket with a chain on it.
Click to expand...


  Thats pretty much what I just said sans the wheelie part.
And belts are maintenance free.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Except when you need to replace them...


----------



## Jarlaxle

yiostheoy said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Harleys have serious reliability problems NOW, due to the Twin Cam engine's many serious design flaws.
> 
> 
> 
> I heard that BMW's are crappy too same as Harleys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BMWs have final drive problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agree,they still havent figured out the shaft drive.
> I'm partial to the belt drive as long as it's not on a crotch rocket.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm partial to a shaft drive.
> 
> You can't do wheelies with it because it may break the shaft, but the ride is smoother and the shaft is more reliable and maintenance free.
> 
> You should not try wheelies with a belt drive either because those are easy to break too.
> 
> If you want wheelies you need a crotch rocket with a chain on it.
Click to expand...

I saw a shaft dive bike do a couple wheelies recently.  Didn't seem to hurt anything.


----------

